# Solved: All Icons and programs open the same file



## starstriker (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi

This is my first post, i'm really embarrassed, but hopefully someone can help me with my problem.

Yesterday i was instaling a new video game, which went very well. Once completed, i clicked to open it, at which time a box came up asking which program i wanted to use to open the .exe I selected the game .exe, and then (stupidly) ticked a little check box that said something like " use this program to open all files"

At this point, all the icons on my desk top changed, and all the links on my start list now open the game file rather than their previous .exe files

In order to open any program, i now need to go to the program folder on my computer and dig out the .exe

I've done some searches to try to find a solution, but i'm not able to get back to where i was before i installed the game.

Further, when i set up a new account, all the icons and program links are ok.

Does anyone know how i can reverse my stupidity? I would be eternally grateful for any assistance....

links i've been looking at to resolve the issue are as follows:

http://www.computing.net/answers/windows-xp/icons-all-go-to-same-thing/172066.html

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/671717-lnk-extension-removal.html

I followed the instructions on the second link, but it's for window XP, and it did'nt change anything.

Any ideas wellcome, many thanks

SS


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I would try a system restore (http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/700-system-restore.html). Go back to before the game was installed and the settings should return to what they were. Then if you install the game again be on the lookout for anything odd like that because Windows has known how to run .exe files for a couple of decades now.


----------



## starstriker (Nov 13, 2009)

I've just tried to reinstall / update windows.... the problem hasn't resolved itsself.

This seems like such a trivial issue, why can't i just undo the file associations and have everything go back to normal?

Looking around other forums, this does seem to have occurred before to others, but none of the answers seem to work on windows 7

help me..... i'm dying....


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like you associated shortcuts with the game program.

Go here and download the LNK fix zip file:
http://www.winhelponline.com/articles/105/1/File-association-fixes-for-Windows-Vista.html
Extract the *lnkfix_vista.reg* file from the zip you download onto your desktop.
Double click to merge.

Though it says Vista, the keys are the same as in Win 7.


----------



## starstriker (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks, for the response, and i think your diagnosis is spot on.

In the end i resolved the issue by setting up a new account, and then tranferred all my old settings onto the new profile.

This took me a couple of days to do, but at least i'm back to where i was three days ago. I've keep your solution bookmarked, and if it ever happens again, i'll give it a go

Thanks for your assistance.

SS


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

What ever happened must have made a user specific setting, the reg file deletes that key I believe, so probably would have done the trick. As long as you got it working, that the key.

If you haven't deleted the old profile you could always give it a try.

If your issue has been resolved you (and ONLY you) can mark this thread Solved by using the Mark Solved button at the Top Left of this thread (above the first post) 










Jerry


----------



## starstriker (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome, thanks 

SS


----------

